# How to maintain weight



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

One of my boys show goats is about 10 pounds away from the maximum weight and the show isn't for 6 weeks. We cut him back to a lower protein over the last 2 weeks and he still gained 7 pounds. 

What can the boys do to maintain the weight without loosing muscle? 

They run him every other day.


----------

